# Best Baldy Route on weekends



## bhobson24 (Feb 6, 2005)

Whats the best climb up to Baldy on the weekends? I dont really care too much about traffic or diffculty, but if there is a route with less traffic than another, that would be nice. I am thinking either GCR or Baldy Rd.... Any thoughts on which is the best right now? Never done it so I am curious. Thanks all!!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't think it really matters which route you take on weekends.

Two classic routes to Baldy Village are:

* Up Glendora Mtn Rd >> up Glendora Ridge Rd >> down to Baldy Village. Turn back same way or head straight down Baldy Rd for the loop.

* Up 39 (Azusa Cyn Rd) >> cross East Fork Rd >> up Little Glendora Mtn Rd >> up Glendora Ridge Rd >> down to Baldy Village. Then you can head straight down Baldy Rd for the loop.
A nicer route would be to turn back part way but take the classic descent down Glendora Mt Rd.


----------

